# Few Bunnies Lately- First Time Back On The Forum In Months.



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day everyone sorry I have been so inactive life's been bloody busy at the moment haven't had much time to have a look at the forum! Shot a couple bunnies last night, one which had myxomatosis which wasn't too good to see but did the fella a favour for sure. The other was perfect a little lean but still good meat nonetheless. The first shot was about 16m and only provided a chest shot. Haven't taken any bunnies with chest shots yet however I knew it would kill it. Ball went into his heart and put him down in about 2m. The other was shot from around 22m which is the furthest I've ever stretched a shot on a bunny. Again, I knew it would kill it as I worked up the a heavier bandset for longer range shots and to compensate for the colder weather here at the moment. The shot placed just under his eye putting him out instantly. Slingshot was my Titan Hunter by Chris Grafin over at Catapult Carnage. Bandset was a 25/20 .6 sumeike set and the good ol 8mm steels. Cheers for reading hope everyone is good and hope to be a little more active from now on!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting, glad you're back


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting! It always amazes me what you and so many others are doing with 8mm steel.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good to see you back. Nice bunny.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> good shooting, glad you're back


Thanks mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Island made said:


> Nice shooting! It always amazes me what you and so many others are doing with 8mm steel.


Haha thankyou mate such a great round if used with the right set-up for sure!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Good to see you back. Nice bunny.


Thanks mate appreciate it!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome back, nice shooting


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Good shooting and great eating!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looking Good 
Is that one of the Yongshuihu pouches?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shooting 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tag said:


> Welcome back, nice shooting


Cheers mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Good shooting.


Thanks mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Good shooting and great eating!


Not wrong there mate! Not the one with myxo though haha.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looking Good
> Is that one of the Yongshuihu pouches?


Thanks mate. To be honest I couldn't tell you I got 20 of these microfibre pouches from ebay for about $15AUD. Havent had one break and had atleast 10k shots through 3 or 4. Haven't actually retired any yet they haven't really seemed to stretch and shoot as good as when I got them. Perfect size for shooting 8mm steels.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Nice shooting
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, hope all is well!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome back and good hunt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Welcome back and good hunt!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate hoping to have a bit more time for the forum now lol. Even the slingshot haven't done a whole lot for quite a while only a few target shots here and there.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice shooting.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice shooting dude!


----------

